# Master's degree



## fMac (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm currently an undergraduate student in business, management and finance, planning to study for a graduate degree in Finance. I'm currently employed part time with a domestic pension fund without any U.S. branches. However, I might want to pursue job opportunities in the U.S. upon final graduation. Will my best chances be finding a domestic employer willing to send me overseas, or will my educational background (at the time of intended emigration) be able to "carry" me at least a part of the distance? Among specialty skills I'm proficient in programming and quantitative finance (beyond what is required in relations to my studies - however, I'm not formally trained in programming), but I doubt that will be a factor at all - please correct me if I'm wrong, in which case I will know what to to with that skill 

If anyone could provide any input, I'd really appreciate it - please provide search queries if you think I missed any (I did search and I did scan the board. Apologies if I missed an obviously relevant thread).


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

fMac said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently an undergraduate student in business, management and finance, planning to study for a graduate degree in Finance. I'm currently employed part time with a domestic pension fund without any U.S. branches. However, I might want to pursue job opportunities in the U.S. upon final graduation. Will my best chances be finding a domestic employer willing to send me overseas, or will my educational background (at the time of intended emigration) be able to "carry" me at least a part of the distance? Among specialty skills I'm proficient in programming and quantitative finance (beyond what is required in relations to my studies - however, I'm not formally trained in programming), but I doubt that will be a factor at all - please correct me if I'm wrong, in which case I will know what to to with that skill
> 
> If anyone could provide any input, I'd really appreciate it - please provide search queries if you think I missed any (I did search and I did scan the board. Apologies if I missed an obviously relevant thread).


Your education alone might not be able to carry you once you get out of school but it's a big help. Education and experience are what companies are looking for. Why not look into doing a summer internship in the USA? That way you will also have some experience here and expand your network?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have come across one H1B on the non-IT side in banking/finance. Derivative analyst sell side retail. A socalled Purple Squirrel.


----------

